# Cheap places to remesh screens?



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Hello guys! I have been printing for 3 years now and i always tend to buy new screens every year. Each time i buy new screens the price adds up and its getting costly and specially the way our economy now i am trying to save as much money as i can. I have about 16 Screens that i have used up and now i wanted to get them re-mesh. I have re-mesh screens before when i was in HS and i still remember how to do it but i don't want to spend $300 on a re-mesh tool yet. So i was wondering if anyone knows of a place that offers to re-mesh screens in the mid-west area that i can send my screens into? 110 124 mesh is what i need.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Ace Screen Supply.


----------



## Jtbrash (Feb 25, 2011)

Graphic solutions group in Tulsa does it. You won't get the exact screens back, they just swap em out with others they have remeshed, at a reduced cost tho.


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

Hmm ok so i just checked out Ebay screens just for the heck of it and i found (6) 20x24" wood frame screens for $79 shipped. I broke down the pricing and it came up to 13.20 per frame w/ 110 mesh. I just called a random place in NC that does remesh and they charge $12.67 per screen and that is not included in shipping it out. So i see it is still alot cheaper to just buy screens off ebay...?


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

Ace will do 20X24 110 for $9 plus shipping.

No shipping if you are on a sales route. Pick-up and deliver.


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

have you considered retensionables? better print quality, consistant tension, much cheaper re meshing because you only pay for the mesh, you dont really need a tension meter - i dont use one. you can remesh them yourself using only a flat table torque wrench and crecent wrench. you can buy them used for cheap too. i spent 125 for 7 used frames 18 x 20 when i first bought retens. one of the best investments i made at the time.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

I agree with Matt that retensionable screens are the way to go. Pay me now, or pay me later. We are a 30 Newton shop. What tension do you print at, Matt?


----------



## RespecttheCraft (Feb 19, 2010)

chuckh said:


> I agree with Matt that retensionable screens are the way to go. Pay me now, or pay me later. We are a 30 Newton shop. What tension do you print at, Matt?


honestly i dont use a tension meter. I just tension them til they feel right. haha. after doing so many of them and printing with them ive kinda developed a feel for high tension without tearing the mesh.

i remember switching from our old, out of tension wood frames to newmans.. i felt like id discovered magic. haha.


----------



## hellah fresh (Feb 26, 2009)

RespecttheCraft said:


> have you considered retensionables? better print quality, consistant tension, much cheaper re meshing because you only pay for the mesh, you dont really need a tension meter - i dont use one. you can remesh them yourself using only a flat table torque wrench and crecent wrench. you can buy them used for cheap too. i spent 125 for 7 used frames 18 x 20 when i first bought retens. one of the best investments i made at the time.



I remember in HS when we used to remesh screens in Industrial Graphics class we you cut out the old mesh and then get some sand paper block and sand out the rest of the mesh that was on the frame. After we cleared out the old mesh, prepped and smoothen down the frame we would use 2 big C clamps and clamp the wood frames down to the table on each end. Then we would get that roll of mesh and cut out a little bit over the frame. Now when we applied the mesh we would start on lining up 1 mesh corners onto the wood frame that isnt clamp and super glue the mesh in an "L" shape and pasted on there with card board to make sure it is glued wide. We sprayed some kinda stuff to freeze dry the glue faster. Then we would start from 1 free side of the mesh and use a special mesh pulling tool that looked like one of those car window cleaners (im sure it has a name) that have the special spikes to grab the mesh. Then we would pull it as tight as we can on one lose and and glue that. And then repeat the process on the final side of the mesh. Thats how i remembered remeshing lol. But now im thinking about trying to find that mesh puller tool.


----------



## StarDesigns (Aug 4, 2013)

I get my remesh done through Ryonet. Always been very pleased and the process is simple. 


Mitchell - Star Designs
Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## sister1 (Jun 16, 2008)

We did the trade-in deal once, but the freight is a killer and whoever had used the frames we got in return for the ones we sent in had not been as kind to them as we are to ours. When we first started, we were going to make all our own screens (that didn't last long), but we did purchase a mesh stretcher and now once a year we take a Saturday afternoon and re-mesh all the aluminum frames we've accumulated over the year. We use a Sharpie to mark the mesh count on all four sides, and the date we re-meshed them on one side. (To be honest, it takes one afternoon to do the actual re-meshing, but this is after my husband has spend a previous afternoon using his grinder to get the old mesh/adhesive off the backs of the frames).


----------



## JCS2013 (Mar 17, 2013)

goldupusa.com

buy new for less than you pay to re-do. 6 packs all day


----------



## OneTrickPony (Oct 16, 2013)

I have built a really cheap D.I.Y Screen Stretcher it is very basic and can be made neater but it works - http://www.t-shirtforums.com/screen-printing-equipment/t359938.html

Be warned it is ugly


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

hellah fresh said:


> I remember in HS when we used to remesh screens in Industrial Graphics class we you cut out the old mesh and then get some sand paper block and sand out the rest of the mesh that was on the frame. After we cleared out the old mesh, prepped and smoothen down the frame we would use 2 big C clamps and clamp the wood frames down to the table on each end. Then we would get that roll of mesh and cut out a little bit over the frame. Now when we applied the mesh we would start on lining up 1 mesh corners onto the wood frame that isnt clamp and super glue the mesh in an "L" shape and pasted on there with card board to make sure it is glued wide. We sprayed some kinda stuff to freeze dry the glue faster. Then we would start from 1 free side of the mesh and use a special mesh pulling tool that looked like one of those car window cleaners (im sure it has a name) that have the special spikes to grab the mesh. Then we would pull it as tight as we can on one lose and and glue that. And then repeat the process on the final side of the mesh. Thats how i remembered remeshing lol. But now im thinking about trying to find that mesh puller tool.


in high school we used staples on our wood frames. cut the mesh a little over like you said and staple one side of screen. then pull by hand on the opposite side and staple then repeat and repeat.

kolormatrix in atlanta remeshes but i have to check out ace. sounds like a good deal.


----------

